# Look C stem



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

Just Looking throught the Updates to the Look website and all the new gear and noticed that the C stem from the 695 is listed as an accessory doe sthat mean it can be retro fitted to other frames??? 

Look Cycle - C-Stem - Accessories - Road

Twiggy


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Wowie! You might be right! I'm in for my 595 as long as it isn't an unreal cost.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

twiggy73 said:


> Just Looking throught the Updates to the Look website and all the new gear and noticed that the C stem from the 695 is listed as an accessory doe sthat mean it can be retro fitted to other frames???
> 
> Look Cycle - C-Stem - Accessories - Road
> 
> Twiggy


Don't think so. When I got my 695 I was gonna use my 3T stem from another bike on it (which would work), but I'm pretty sure I couldn't use the C stem on the older bike (the steer tube on the 695 fork is not round and the C stem is shaped to fit it and not round steerers). In the end I left the stems where they were. This is all vague memories from last year so don't quote me on the details.

Joe


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Joe, the steer tube on the 595 isn't round either. There are parallel flat sections at 12 and 6 o'clock. 
I'll send an email to Look customer service and report back.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

RK250 said:


> Joe, the steer tube on the 595 isn't round either. There are parallel flat sections at 12 and 6 o'clock.
> I'll send an email to Look customer service and report back.


Then you might be good. I remember it was a flat section (or sections) on the 695 steerer that fit into the C-stem. If they match the 595 you'll be good. Definitely wouldn't work on my KG481SL because the HSC4 steer tube was round. Of course I could just go and pull off my C-stem and check, but I'm sure Look will give the definitive answer.

Joe


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

I need to clean the beast today anyway, so I took off the C-stem from my 695. The steerer does have the flat spots at 6 and 12 as you describe for the 595. Not sure it shows well in the pic, but flat at 6 and 12. Looks like you'll be good.

Joe


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

The other thing to consider is that the Cstem does not compress the headset. Not sure if the 595 headset needs compression from the stem. Look at page 10 here;

http://www.lookcycle.com/media/catalog/product/n/o/notice-c-stem.pdf

Joe


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

I spoke to my LBS and they said it is possible just need to make some adjustments to my steerer 

Twiggy


----------

